# Best suburb near Sunnyvale



## winethinker (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi there,

Where is the best place to live near Sunnyvale. Our family is moving for work , 2 parents, 2 young kids (1& 3) and maybe a dog.


We would like to be near fixed rail and I ride a bike mostly so within 16 mile woudl be good. We currently live in the middle of a national park so we woudl love to be close to nature if possible.

I know I am asking a lot nature and rail, bike to work but far enough away to be away from people.

Los Altos foot hills could be good? hard to tell from Google maps though.

cheers
WT


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Why not Sunnyvale? I lived there for 7 years before moving over here to Europe and I thought I was in the best town in Silicon Valley. OK, I've been away a while and I know things have changed, but it's still a great place to live by all accounts. 

This is the town government website: City of Sunnyvale: Home They have lots going on - a town sponsored theater group, farmers markets, open town council meetings.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

